# appetite suppressant help please



## milkhouse (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm looking for the strongest appetite suppressant available that will not, i repeat NOT cause a positive on a drug urine sample. I get random drug tested often at work and simply cannot do apidex or meridia. So what have you got. Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 5, 2013)

Dnpx(original) or eca stack.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 5, 2013)

Tren! LoL j/k


----------



## milkhouse (Apr 5, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Dnpx(original) or eca stack.



Not familiar with dnpx. Eca has done nothing for me.


----------



## milkhouse (Apr 5, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Tren! LoL j/k



Tren is what's making my appetite out of control. Lol


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 5, 2013)

milkhouse said:


> Not familiar with dnpx. Eca has done nothing for me.



Dnpx is an OTC supplement best found on Amazon.com and actually Lipo6 has worked pretty goos for me in the past.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 5, 2013)

Lots of anavar .if u pass test with tren then var is good also


----------



## milkhouse (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks fir the replies guys.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've tried "Rimonabant" which cannabinoid receptor antagonist- 

It's used in the medical field as an appetite suppressant, it did nothing for me. Others have great success with it, it may worth looking into.


----------



## colochine (Apr 7, 2013)

My girl is taking something caled pyro rx. It has 1,3 dimethyl amylamine caffeine and some other stims in it that pretty much puts her appetite at zero.

I tried roxylean eca a year or so ago it was some seriously strong stuff I couldn't handle it lol I'd compare it to OTC adderal.


----------

